# Vape Mob Juice



## JB1987

Hi guys

Has anyone tried Vape Mob's juices? If so what did you think about them. The Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasma sounds like it could be nice.

http://vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/mob-premium/


----------



## BhavZ

Hey man,

I have tried both Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasm and they are both pretty awesome. Papa Smurf is a berry mix flavour and Ecto is a Lemon and Lime flavour.

I have had their gourmet range as well and they are pretty intense, their mango is really nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar

Try smurph piss and ecto plasma from juicy vapors


----------



## Gazzacpt

+1 on the mango but couldn't find anything else I could vape all the time.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

if you are going to go with Juicy Vapor try their vanilla custard and their caramel macchiatto


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> +1 on the mango but couldn't find anything else I could vape all the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Litchi is not bad

Actually mixing litchi and mango makes for a very refreshing summer vape


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just went to their web site to try some more juices and got to check out and their shipping options are just silly.


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Just went to their web site to try some more juices and got to check out and their shipping options are just silly.


Don't use the site, those are from America

Rather contact Mark directly, details are on the site. He charges standard SAPO rates for anything sent through the post office (i know, touchy topic) to people in SA.


----------



## shabbar

@Rob Fisher where about are you?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Don't use the site, those are from America
> 
> Rather contact Mark directly, details are on the site. He charges standard SAPO rates for anything sent through the post office (i know, touchy topic) to people in SA.



Thanks for the heads up... but any delivery via the PO is just DOFF... that's what put me off them. With Vape King I get next day delivery for the same delivery charge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> @Rob Fisher where about are you?



Winston Park (Next to Hillcrest in Durban).


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the heads up... but any delivery via the PO is just DOFF... that's what put me off them. With Vape King I get next day delivery for the same delivery charge.



He does have other delivery options, I just cant remember the prices off hand.


----------



## shabbar

@Rob Fisher oh snap , thought you were in jhb .


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> He does have other delivery options, I just cant remember the prices off hand.



Thanks BhavZ... I really appreciate the help...

For me the barrier to purchase is high... if I battle on a web site or the pricing is just wrong or the options don't make sense that is me gone... I know I keep harping on about Vape King but they have been 100% from day one with a perfect web site and perfect options... so much so that I ordered three days in a row just to see if it was a flash in the pan... it wasn't. I just wish they had everything!


----------



## JB1987

BhavZ said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I have tried both Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasm and they are both pretty awesome. Papa Smurf is a berry mix flavour and Ecto is a Lemon and Lime flavour.
> 
> I have had their gourmet range as well and they are pretty intense, their mango is really nice.



Thanks for the feedback, think I'll give them a try then, they have some IMR's and nice looking drip tips I'd like to get as well 


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Saleem

Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasma are my daily juices for vaping, i like fruity flavours.
Actually gave my VM4 and Vanilla custard away and went back to Papa Smurf.


----------



## BhavZ

JB1987 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, think I'll give them a try then, they have some IMR's and nice looking drip tips I'd like to get as well
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS


Their kits are of good quality and as to date (touch wood) I have not had a problem.


----------



## Andre

Very frustrating on the Vapemob web site not seeing the nicotine strength. Searched everywhere but could not find it. Just regular and medium and zero, which means zilch to me.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Very frustrating on the Vapemob web site not seeing the nicotine strength. Searched everywhere but could not find it. Just regular and medium and zero, which means zilch to me.



For the normal flavours: Regular is 18mg, medium is 12mg and zero is 0mg
Gourmet flavours: either 9mg or 0mg


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> For the normal flavours: Regular is 18mg, medium is 12mg and zero is 0mg
> Gourmet flavours: either 9mg or 0mg


Thanks. Wonder why they not say that?


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Thanks. Wonder why they not say that?



The site is not really user friendly and the guy that maintains the site does not do it full time.

But I will mention it to them when I speak to them again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

strangely enuff there papa smurf tastes exactly like hangsen blueberry. food for thought!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> strangely enuff there papa smurf tastes exactly like hangsen blueberry. food for thought!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



And it tastes a lot like Liqua Blueberry


----------



## Keyaam

It is hangsen blueberry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

thank you ikeyaam you know what im talking about

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz

I happen to know this guys personally- well one of the guys that resells for the main guy, all I can say is I wouldn't buy any juice from them.

They get that shyte in 50l barrels and resell it here

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Pappa Smurf is one of my regular Vapes... Nice


----------



## The Golf

Sooo my question is this why are these guys not on our forum, I almost dont wanna support them. I try as best I can to support forum resellers in my area. I am to lazy to import or use the post office.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Golf said:


> I try as best I can to support forum resellers in my area. I am to lazy to import or use the post office.



Just support the resellers on this forum... one or two of them (maybe more) have very slick web sites with secure credit card payment and you order today and the very next day the courier is at your doorstep...

I'm in Durban and if I only supported local vape business's I would still be smoking Marlboro Blue Ice Stinkies! 

OK that's not 100% true because I can buy Twisp locally but one more mouthful of that horrible juice build up from a Twisp and I would have gone back to stinkies! So at the end of the day it actually is true!

Thanks heavens for Vape King!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

